# First Shot (npi) at NCAA Basketball



## rmfagan (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's a few from the women's UConn vs Hartford game Saturday night. Shooting UConn v Stanford tomorrow.


----------



## rmfagan (Nov 11, 2013)

a few more...


----------

